# Mike Mladenik is my idol



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hooked watching this guy's YouTube videos. Regularly lands tank smallmouth. I am green (or rather bronze) with envy.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice smallmouth. Love me some bronzebacks! I have to venture to the mountains to get them though.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Riverine bronze is tough to beat.


----------

